# GTR Audio Upgrade Options Finally here



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

We have been really busy finishing off the upgraded Audio system in our GTR, at the same time we were upgrading the system on Adamantium's car. 

As Always encountered a few problems along the way, we have solved these issues and are ready to release different options to cater for all your requirements.

The stock system in the GTR is not that bad, yes it does lack low deep bass, the door speakers could be clearer and louder. The whole BOSE system is controlled by the stock amplifier that's located under the passenger seat. Each speaker signal in the whole car is equalised so it only plays a certain range of frequencies that's electronically done from the stock BOSE amplifier. This allows each speaker to play within its comfort zone avoiding distortion and blowing the speaker up. 

I'm sure some of you will agree it sounds ok but not excellent this is due to the fixed equaliser settings. 


We have taken the full range signal from the stock amplifier connected it to a Audison Bit Ten. This will take the full range signal De Equalise it to ensure we have a clean signal to work with. 
We then upgraded the front speakers to a Hertz HSK163 speaker system. Used a Hertz HDP 4 amplifier, with a Morel Primo Subwoofer in our custom subwoofer box. 

Signal Path:-
Stock Amplifier >>> Bit Ten >>>> HDP4 >>>>> Front Speakers & Subwoofer. 


The Bit Ten allows 30 band equalisation, time alignment, High pass, Low Pass, Band Pass filters on each output. So we can set each frequency point, control what each speaker plays and time align all the speakers so that they play at the same time. 

Anders and Adam have heard a significant improvement over stock With Option 2 (Shown Below)


I have tried twin and single subwoofers box designs. basically twin subs need more space. The JL Audio subwoofer is not that great in my opinion, I have tried it for a few days and find it cannot handle aggressive volumes tends to flap at really low frequencies. We have tried Hertz, Rockford fosgate, the best subwoofer was the Morel Primo. Got plenty of low end bass, can handle some aggressive bass notes, does not flap. We are working on a Twin 6.5" Isobaric subwoofer box design. We will be using Two JL Audio 6W3v3 Sebwoofers that will face each other in a push pull design that will be ported. This will hopefully be complete in the next 3-4 days.

Simply just replacing the speakers with new items will alter the ohms and probably provide a degraded sound as the stock amplifier will be providing less power to the new speakers, (At lower ohms amplifier produces more power) aftermarket speakers operate at 4ohms. 

The stock 3 way lacks dynamics and speaker quality is not that great. I have the hertz hsk163 which sound great, Adam's got Morel vertus 3 way which sound even better. 


So taking all the above into consideration I have come up with a few options:-

Option 1:-
Use a aftermarket amplifier and power the standard front speakers and Subwoofer. We can use a Hertz HCP5 or a HDP 5 amplifier. Each door will have two signals, Mid/Tweeter signal, & Midbass Signal. So we use Channel 1&2 to power Mid & Tweeter, Channel 3&4 to power Midbass, and Channel 5 to power stock subwoofer. 

This will provide a stronger cleaner signal to stock speakers, Improve the volume levels. We will be able to tweak the frequencies a little all round. Can allow future expansion of system by changing front speakers and subwoofer, or adding a Bit Ten processor. 

Main difference between the Hertz HCP & HDP is power and Price. 
Supplied and fitted for Amplifier and Cabling :-

Hertz HCP5 - £800.00 OR Hertz HDP5 - £900.00
Add a Morel Subwoofer With Custom Box £300.00
This will take one day to complete. 

Option 2:-
This will provide better front end sound with stronger bass response. This will include custom speaker adaptors, Skinz Wave diffuser with full sound deadening of both front doors. We will need to use a Bit Ten processor as upgraded front speakers will need more sound adjustment. The hertz HDP 4 will be needed as we will be running the front speakers with the passive xover network, we also need additional power provided by the HDP4. The whole rear seat area will be sound deadened. 

Hertz HDP4, Bit Ten, Hertz HSK 163, Custom Box with Morel Primo, Sound Deadening with wave diffuser behind doors. ( This is the same system in our own GTR) Will take 2-3 days to complete. 
£2300.00 As an introductory offer we can do this for £2000.00 

Morel Vertus Speakers £350.00 Extra

Subwoofer Only options:-
Custom Subwoofer box with Morel Subwoofer & Mono Amplifier Installed £600.00

Twin Isobaric TBC


Thanks 

Jay


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Is Option 2 what Adam had done?

My big issue with the GTR is that most of the interior rattles and squeaks and improved bass will only make that worse!

Can you in your install totally eliminate these?

Also, what's the additional weight of the sound deadening on option 2 on the rear and doors.

Very interested.

Thanks


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree the GTR does rattle. We went through great lengths to make sure all the rattles and road noise are gone. 

Not only do we deaden the actual metal panels but also the plastic panels around the subwooer. 


It adds about 8-10kg in total


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

After hearing Adams set up yesterday, I'll sign up for option 2 with Morel front speakers.

When can you fit?

Anders


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry 

Adam had option 2 with Virtus


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

r7jay said:


> I agree the GTR does rattle. We went through great lengths to make sure all the rattles and road noise are gone.
> 
> Not only do we deaden the actual metal panels but also the plastic panels around the subwooer.
> 
> ...


Ok, but the rattles I have are in the headlining, squeaky dash etc.

I've tried to get Nissan to sort, but they are shit! Need to be clear if that is something you would sort.


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

I would really need to hear first. The dash squeak I doubt, the headlining need to look into it . 


I cannot gurantee that every rattle will go away, but you will not get any additional rattle with the audio system that i can assure. 

Thanks 

Jay


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Shame


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Find it very odd that you have rattle from roof lining. Pop down have a listen to our shop demo. 

We can go for a road test and work out a solution for your car



Thanks 


Jay


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> After hearing Adams set up yesterday, I'll sign up for option 2 with Morel front speakers.
> 
> When can you fit?
> 
> Anders



Hi Anders, 

Cna book next Wendesday. Allow me to get some bits in and have a subwoofer box ready


Thanks 


Jay


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

r7jay said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> Cna book next Wendesday. Allow me to get some bits in and have a subwoofer box ready
> 
> ...


Nice one, drop off Wed and collect Fri or Sat?

Anders


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

any pics of the install please?


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

bhp said:


> any pics of the install please?


Please see our Traders page 

Thanks 


Jay


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Nice one, drop off Wed and collect Fri or Sat?
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders 


All booked in For Wed will be ready End of play Friday 


Thanks 


Jay


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

r7jay said:


> Hi Anders
> 
> 
> All booked in For Wed will be ready End of play Friday
> ...


Nice one


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what are you going for Anders?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

r7jay said:


> Find it very odd that you have rattle from roof lining. Pop down have a listen to our shop demo.
> 
> We can go for a road test and work out a solution for your car
> 
> ...



Rattle from roof lining most probably from the sensor mount area. Rattle around dash could be from the bits near the A/C vents (where the steering assembly moves up and down)

Very annoying but there's nothing much you can do if you have it unless you replace the whole unit with brand new one.

Great sounding options - I wish I'm closer to you!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> what are you going for Anders?


See post 4, after hearing yours that's the set up I want. If I go with the Hertz speakers and they don't sound the same I'd be disappointed.

Anders


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anders_R35 said:


> See post 4, after hearing yours that's the set up I want. If I go with the Hertz speakers and they don't sound the same I'd be disappointed.
> 
> Anders


lol.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Rattle from roof lining most probably from the sensor mount area. Rattle around dash could be from the bits near the A/C vents (where the steering assembly moves up and down)
> 
> Very annoying but there's nothing much you can do if you have it unless you replace the whole unit with brand new one.
> 
> Great sounding options - I wish I'm closer to you!


I have the rattle form the sensor mounted in the roof lining - I'm forever pushing it to stop the rattle. Think it might just be a clip that needs to be secured better.

Other common rattle is from the sunglasses holder and just behind the rear view mirror. These are not as bad as the head lining one though.

Promised myself I would not start down the audio road with this car Jay - as I don't want to get carried away given my track record with cars and audio!

Really curious to hear one of the installs!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

r7jay said:


> Hi Anders
> 
> All booked in For Wed will be ready End of play Friday
> 
> ...


Jay,

May as well fit the front parking sensor you showed me while you've got the car.

Will you have the leather rear trim sorted by next week? 

Anders


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Not a problem can install laser parking sensor

1/4 panels being collected Monday for pattern template. If all goes well you will be the first to have leather 1/4 panels


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

_shaun_ said:


> I have the rattle form the sensor mounted in the roof lining - I'm forever pushing it to stop the rattle. Think it might just be a clip that needs to be secured better.
> 
> Other common rattle is from the sunglasses holder and just behind the rear view mirror. These are not as bad as the head lining one though.
> 
> ...




Pop down I'm sure you will be impressed with result


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Other common rattle is from the sunglasses holder and just behind the rear view mirror. These are not as bad as the head lining one though.


I got that too and solved that by adding extra padding to secure the sunglasses in the holder.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

r7jay said:


> Not a problem can install laser parking sensor
> 
> 1/4 panels being collected Monday for pattern template. If all goes well you will be the first to have leather 1/4 panels


Nice one


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Blades car is a 2011. Doesn't have a sunglasses holder - one of the important upgrades!

Jay, I'd be interested in the front laser parking sensor too. Leather rear quarters too! Can you fit them both in a day, while I wait?


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Blades car is a 2011. Doesn't have a sunglasses holder - one of the important upgrades!
> 
> Jay, I'd be interested in the front laser parking sensor too. Leather rear quarters too! Can you fit them both in a day, while I wait?




I can have 1/4 panels ready, don't see why I can't do it while you wait.

Now the audio packages are sorted I will get onto the leather panels ASAP


----------

